# The Future of MTH



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what the story is with MTH? Are they serious players in 1:32? Is there anything new for 2009 as far as loco go? I hear MTH has a small but dedicated base in G. They don't seem to put out the multitude of items like Aristo or LGB or USAT. I am looking at some Das 8's from MTh and I am afraid to jump into their products with so little info out there regarding them.

Help?


----------



## tblagg (Jun 29, 2008)

MTH has been around for quite some time. Here is the address for their website http://www.railking1gauge.com/


The address I've shown here is for their Guage 1 (1:32) line of trains.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the thread about the new Triplex! That's an MTH locomotive.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I run MTH and others. I am very happy with MTH products overall. I hate to admit it but it took a little extra work to get the system (MTH DCS) perfected on my layout. Now, I'm running strictly MTH dcs engines and will stay with it. There are several people running it on this forum and support it heavily. I hope they chime in. You can see my railroad in the indoor rail posts with the my railroad heading. Check them out, you'll be happy with all the features and the value, Joe
See Raymond's site for info (the best in my opinion):

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The new MTH One Gauge Catalog is supposed to be released in April 2009 after the VO1000's & Alco Pa's are released..or that's the story that I heard...








The GG-1's were released about a month ago and currently the F7's are being released..








Triplex's are due in before long...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Truthman,

MTH has blown on the 1:32 scene by rolling out a ton of new one gauge products and offering a slew of the more larger and iconic engines that up till them selling them no one else had the guts to make unless it was $3000+ in brass/all metal. By offering so much product since their appearance in 2003/2004 I would say they are definitely committed to the scale. As far as history further back, they've been in O guage for sometime which is their bread and butter.

As far as their base, I assume by saying small we mean how many are running DCS. Well again they've only been on the market for 4 to 5 years so it will take time. There are still many that have never heard of DCS. I think their customer base as far as folks buying their engines is pretty decent as I understand their Big Boys are just about sold out now and they had multiple production runs. I ordered three all at the same time and they sold out of the first production run before I got my third one and actually had to wait. I think to some degree they have limited themselves with the 1:32 scale as many in largescale model 1:29 so to some degree that may contribute to them being a little obscure in the minds of some. Not to me obviously as over half my motive power is MTH steam.

I don't have any concerns about MTH's longevity, they'll be around for some time to come. They are obviously flush enough with cash to fund two new product lines, HO and One Gauge and control system upgrades to include DCC in their new Protosound 3 boards. When you look at the other Largescale companies out there, MTH has introduced more product in a shorter period of time than any of them. So again, don't worry about them disappearing tomorrow...


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Truthman, Like stated above MTH has been around for along time..since about 1980 when Mike of Mike's Train House or MTH started producing standard gauge reproductions of Lionel post-war trains which is now called MTH Tinplate Traditions Line.

Infact I just received a new MTH One Gauge Santa Fe F7 B Unit a few days ago...The A Units are still at the MTH headquarters in Columbia, MD. undergoing testing and yes MTH tests each & every locomotive that they ship...


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to MTH One Gauge DCC compatibility. 
Would definitely take the plunge especially a Big Boy if they produce again.
Alan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If MTH ends up being compatible with DCC it changes everything. I'd be MUCH more interested in MTH then.


----------

